# Newbie to hunting - what to wear?



## Boxers (13 September 2006)

What do I wear?  I've never hunted before.  I am going to find out when the newcomers day is.  What do I wear for hound exercise, and someone tells me it's something different for a 'proper' hunt day.  Also - do I plait my horse or not?


----------



## faerie666 (13 September 2006)

You should wear a tweed jacket with a shirt and tie, or a coloured stock, beige jodphurs and brown boots ( although black are acceptable if you don't want to shell out for two pairs), a navy or black hat for autumn hunting, and from the opening meet onwards a navy or black jacket with white or cream stock, beige jodphurs, black boots and a navy or black hat again. If its really cold a nice waistcoat under your jacket helps more than you think. If you want to wear gloves they should be brown leather, or the beige crochet and leather ones are fine too. Oh, and the buttons on your jacket should be preferably dark coloured, or plain as some hunts actually award the right to wear special ornate buttons to members of the hunt for services over the years. As for your horse the tack should be black or brown, no brightly coloured numnahs (black, white or brown only). For autumn hunting there's no need to plait, but you should still make sure you both look tidy. From opening meet onwards the horse should be properly turned out ie. mane plaited, tail pulled or plaited. Also, if you and your horse have never hunted before you should have a green ribbon in the tail, and if your horse is likely to kick you should wear a red ribbon. Some hunts have slightly different traditions though, so it may be worth phoning the secretary before you go to check. Other than that, if you follow the above dress code more or less you should be fine.
Seems like a very extensive post, but i hope it helps.
Jasmin


----------



## Boxers (14 September 2006)

That's VERY helpful Jasmine - thanks


----------



## flying_change (14 September 2006)

Not that I hunt, obviously.... but if ever I did, hypothetically speaking.... the dress code would put me off completely.  Smart is one thing, but I wanna wear black jods.

RS


----------



## Hercules (14 September 2006)

''Not that I hunt, obviously.... but if ever I did, hypothetically speaking.... the dress code would put me off completely. Smart is one thing, but I wanna wear black jods.''

Typical.  No respect for etiquette or tradition.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (14 September 2006)

I'm afraind its just scruffy clothes for me when I go beagling.


----------



## flying_change (14 September 2006)

"Typical. No respect for etiquette or tradition. "

If etiquette and/or tradition dictate the colour of my gloves, I'm happy that I'm not personally constrained by such tradition.  It's stuff like this that makes the hunt look snobby and toff-ish, or stuck in the past.


----------



## Hercules (14 September 2006)

''If etiquette and/or tradition dictate the colour of my gloves, I'm happy that I'm not personally constrained by such tradition. It's stuff like this that makes the hunt look snobby and toff-ish, or stuck in the past. ''

Would you turn up to play a cricket or tennis match wearing anything other that the regulation clothing?  Would you attend a Ball or dinner party wearing anything other than that which the invite requested?


Probably not.  Why would you with hunting?


----------



## flying_change (14 September 2006)

I guess I'm in the fortunate position that my hobbies dont require a dress code.  A safety/comfort code yes, a dress code no.


----------



## flying_change (14 September 2006)

BTW, you seen what cricket players wear these days ?  Every colour apart from white, and plastered with logos.


----------



## avalcalab (14 September 2006)

... even the box!


----------



## Hercules (14 September 2006)

''BTW, you seen what cricket players wear these days ? Every colour apart from white, and plastered with logos.''

For the 1 dayers yes.

Just like the hunters have a different dress code during the cub hunting season.  Simple really.


----------



## avalcalab (14 September 2006)

What sort of dress do you wear for cubbing?


----------



## Hercules (14 September 2006)

Ratcatcher, not red coats.  Hunt staff may wear ties insted of aqhunting stock.  There are numerous variations on the theme.


----------



## avalcalab (14 September 2006)

Sounds quite a fancy-dress. I've just bought a pirate outfit from M&amp;S for my son (£15).


----------



## Hercules (14 September 2006)

''Sounds quite a fancy-dress. I've just bought a pirate outfit from M&amp;S for my son (£15). ''

Skinflint.


----------



## flying_change (14 September 2006)

.. not sure I should comment..... !


----------

